# Fishguard or Pembroke?



## IrishHomer (May 30, 2006)

We will be crossing the Irish Sea next July to either Fishguard or Pembroke. The fares are similar but which port is best for access to the Channel ports to go on to France? My aim is the quickest route to the Channel ports. 

IH


----------



## claypigeon (May 9, 2005)

Hi i have been going to pembrokeshire for the last 30 yrs or so, i would have thought that Pembroke would be the easier route.

Dave


----------



## 92046 (May 1, 2005)

*Ports*

Hi Irishhomer

There is not a lot in it, Pembroke Dock will be a little shorter than from Fishguard, also the road a little better,

If sailing on a late ferry, or your arrival in Pembroke Dock is early AM, and you wish to get you head down for a few hours, ask at Pembroke Dock ferry terminal about parking in the car park, or you can park outside the big wall on the north side of the dock yard, this is the road to Front street,

Have a good holiday

Colin R......


----------



## IrishHomer (May 30, 2006)

Thank you both. I think Pembroke has it. Also, it's cheaper with Irish Ferries.

IH


----------



## MissEllie (Sep 6, 2005)

We travel with whoever has the best fare! Fishguard route is good as there is a great carpark to overnight in. Stena Ferry much cleaner etc although Irish Ferries seem to be getting their act together! We drive to Dover, Pembroke is the shorter of the two but not by much.


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

We travel with whoever has the best fare! Fishguard route is good as there is a great carpark to overnight in. Stena Ferry much cleaner etc although Irish Ferries seem to be getting their act together! We drive to Dover, Pembroke is the shorter of the two but not by much. 

Fishguard to Dover..........340 miles.
Fishguard to Pembroke.....26.3 miles.

Looks like Pembroke is shorter by about 313 miles..aido


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

have you had a look at cork swansea


----------



## IrishHomer (May 30, 2006)

Wouldn't really be interested in travelling to Cork to get the ferry. It's a long way from Donegal. Will have a look at the fares anyway.

Thanks all.

IH


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

chapter said:


> have you had a look at cork swansea


We travelled that route lin Summer 04, never again, the crew and decor and menus were a cross between Ukrainian and Greek with all the best bits discarded. In the restaurant you felt as though you were an intruder, the film (Angelas Ashes) was late starting never finished and the sound track was interrupted for all the announcements - the film didn't stop however. In the cafe I had the worst lasagne I have ever had. etc they are only the high spots.

Regards Frank


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

IH,
when we researched ferry prices we found that Irish Ferries - Rosslare Cherbourg was the cheapest this year. If you take into account fuel costs through UK the direct route was way cheaper. However the boat is a bit of a junk and prices on board have taught us to bring our own meals on board. I'm just curious why you are going Landbridge

Noel


----------

